# Youtube has competition: And its not just vidlii, vimeo and Bitchute



## Giana36 (Dec 27, 2019)

In addition to those and Vlare, there's also this website that is normally in Persian called www.aparat.com that shows mainly Iranian content as well as unofficial dubs of American and British tv shows and some movies in Persian. Discuss this and any other Youtube competitors and challengers from around world here.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 28, 2019)

it`s all in noodles XD


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 28, 2019)

sorry  there is no way to use this it`s not in English


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 28, 2019)

volkinaxe said:


> sorry  there is no way to use this it`s not in English


If you had Chrome you could translate parts of the site into English If you desire.


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 28, 2019)

Giana36 said:


> If you had Chrome you could translate parts of the site into English If you desire.


the videos will not be in English


----------



## Joni (Dec 28, 2019)

I don't think there will be a real competition to youtube.


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 28, 2019)

there is many potential competitons, if Chinese, Japanese, or Korean competitors decided to push out at least an English platform to claim more marketshare from YouTube.


----------



## Giana36 (Dec 28, 2019)

Joni said:


> I don't think there will be a real competition to youtube.


>What is Vlare
>what is aparat.com
>what is liveleak.com


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 10, 2020)

Don’t remind me of how Iran could bathe my country in a sea of fire any day now.

Other than that, I don’t think anything can beat YouTube.  It’s millions of hours of content you won’t find elsewhere.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 10, 2020)

Youtube is unrivalled now, it has a community. People that have built up a following and it is very reliable of a source now. Nothing can compare to it now and for a long time, if not forever really.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 10, 2020)

Youtube is too big and well known to have any real competition. My parents for example have no clue what those other sites are but they sure as hell know what youtube is.


----------

